# MUFE Holodiam (Holiday 2012)



## MarieMary (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi there!

  	Make Up For Ever has some nice products and gift sets for the holiday season.  Everything is *limited edition*.
  	I'm not sure everything will be available everywhere. Some of the kits I could only find information about in french or italian, with prices in Euros. Does this mean those won't be available in the US? I don't know. But it's a possibilty.







*Eyelashes - $16*





*Holodiam Powder - $25*





 		#1 Copper: Pink, orange and yellow highlights 	
 		#2 Plum: Turquoise, violet and pink highlights. 	
 		#3 White: Gold, green and blue highlights. 	
 		#4 Brown Gold: Yellow, green and blue highlights. 
 


*Be Your Own Make Up Artist Station - $950*
_The ultimate gift for any true make up aficionado, this limited edition, free-standing, backstage inspired make up station is filled with 37 of MAKE UP FOR EVER founder Dany Sanz’s favorite products – everything an aspiring artist needs to become their own make up pro. The portable station turns any space into your own personal make up vanity, just like the pros use on film and TV sets. It is filled with MAKE UP FOR EVER’s newest additions and most iconic products for unlimited creativity. It also features empty compartments to house all of your other make up favorites._


 		HD Primer, HD Microfinish Powder 	
 		Aqua Eyes #0L, #2L, #3L, #11L 	
 		Aqua Cream #1, #13 	
 		Aqua Shadow #22E, #28E 	
 		Aqua Liner #8, #12 	
 		Aqua Black 	
 		Aqua Lip #14C, #8C 	
 		Rouge Artist Intense #43, #22 	
 		Rouge Artist Natural #N35, #N9 	
 		Lab Shine #D16 	
 		Smoky Lash, Aqua Smoky Lash 	
 		10 Eye Shadow Palette 	
 		Diamond Shadow Refill #312 	
 		Flash Color Palette 	
 		HD Kabuki Brush, HD Blush Brush #55N, Lip Brush #3N 	
 		Brow Seal 	
 		Eye Shadow Brush #18S, Smudge Brush #14S 	
 		Aqua Seal 	
 		Sens’Eyes 	
 		Ellipse Sponge 	
 		Brush Cleanser 	
 		Mist & Fix 	
 		Double Pencil Sharpener 	
 		Lip Line Perfector 
 
  	[NB: There is a visual floating around for this (it only shows part of the products), and a listed price of $95. I believe it's a mistake.]



*Ultimate Eyeliner Set - $160*





 		Aqua Eyes in #0L Mat Black, #2L Pearly Brown, #3L Iridescent Navy Blue, #5L Bronze Green, #11L Purple, #12L Blue with Green Highlights, #23L Champagne 	
 		Aqua Liner in #4 Diamond Lagoon Green, #7 Diamond Black Purple, #13 Mat Black, #15 Iridescent Anthracite 	
 		Khol Pencil in #1K Deep Black, #4K Intense Green, 9K Matte Mocha Brown 	
 		Double Pencil Sharpener 
 


*All Eyes on You - $59*





 		Aqua Eyes #0L Mat Black 	
 		Aqua Eyes #21L Dark Grey 	
 		Aqua Cream #16 Pink Beige 	
 		HD Microfinish Powder 	
 		Smoky Lash 
 


*Aqua Eyes Collection - $36*





 		Aqua Eyes #0L Mat Black (full size) 	
 		Aqua Eyes #2L Pearly Brown (full size) 	
 		Aqua Eyes #21L Metallic Grey (travel size) 	
 		Aqua Eyes #6L Black Purple (travel size) 	
 		Aqua Eyes #12L Turquoise (travel size) 	
 		Aqua Eyes #23L Champagne (travel size) 
 


*Aqua Eyes Kit - 29€90*






*Smoky Palette - 39€50*





 		Eyeshadow #122 	
 		Eyeshadow #126 	
 		Eyeshadow #7 	
 		Eyeshadow #79 
 

 		Eyeshadow #81 	
 		Eyeshadow #80 	
 		Eyeshadow #127 	
 		Eyeshadow #4 
 

  	Check out this site ( http://fashionesedaily.com/blog/2012/10/23/were-lusting-over-make-up-for-ever-holodiam-powder/ ) for a beautiful step by step eye make-up using the Holodiam powders. Here is the final look:






  	Sources:
http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/10/...ay-2012-collection-gift-sets-info-photos.html
http://fashionesedaily.com/blog/2012/10/23/were-lusting-over-make-up-for-ever-holodiam-powder/
http://clippingsmagazine.com/?p=940
http://www.looknbe.com/fr_FR/tendances-mode-beaute/fiches/342/make-up-maquillage/?section=full
http://www.beautydea.it/anteprima-make-up-for-ever-holodiam-holiday-natale-2012/
http://www.fruitylashes.com/make-up-for-ever-holiday-2012-eye-catching-offerings-14530/


----------



## MissTT (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all the information.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 24, 2012)

Man, I'd love to buy these sets, but I have most of these products. :haha: I got one of the Holodium powders last week. I will post pics in a few.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 24, 2012)

OK, this is Holodiam powder #302. It's hard to capture. At some angles it's purple, then it's blue, then it's green and even brown. So, yeah but here it is:   flash: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  no flash


----------



## shades of blue (Oct 25, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


>


	Shontay...have you tried this yet? Is it hard to apply or is there a lot of fall out? Does it look pretty once on? Thanks for the pics!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm always scared of loose shadows due to the mess.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've tried it. It's not hard to apply and it is pretty. You can change it depending on what you pair it with. It only gets a bit messy once you remove it. Have a makeup remover and wash your face (obviously :lol.


----------



## shades of blue (Oct 25, 2012)

The plum or the brown powders look the most interesting to me....I'd like to see them in person or read more reviews on them.


----------



## MarieMary (Oct 28, 2012)

@*MissTT*: You're welcome! 

  	@*shontay07108*: Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 28, 2012)

WOW!!! The Holodiam Powder #3 White will be mine!!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 29, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> OK, this is Holodiam powder #302. It's hard to capture. At some angles it's purple, then it's blue, then it's green and even brown. So, yeah but here it is:  flash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   This is pretty and so unique! I need it!


----------



## musicislove05 (Nov 6, 2012)

That's so pretty! May I ask where you bought it from? I noticed Sephora only has 2 of the 4 for sale 


shontay07108 said:


>


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 7, 2012)

I got it from Sephora online.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 12, 2012)

I just saw this collection in Sephora.  I was in a rush so I only tried 2 glosses.  But I wasn't sure if the glosses were part of the collection but they were underneath the Holodiam sign.  I swatched a gold and a black lipgloss on my hand.  Are the glosses part of the collection as well? I don't remember seeing them before.

  	Oh and I only saw two of those powders as well.


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 13, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


>


  	Pardon me while I droll. this is why I love loose eyeshadow/pigment you really can't this effect with pressed shadows. They where not in store at my Sephora so I'm wondering if their online only or limited locations.
  	http://www.sephora.com/holodiam-powder-P376644




 		#1 301 Copper: Pink, orange and yellow highlights 	
 		#2 302 Plum: Turquoise, violet and pink highlights. 	
 		#3 303 White: Gold, green and blue highlights. 	
 		#4 304 Brown Gold: Yellow, green and blue highlights. 
 
  	I also learned how to do makeup with loose pigments over pressed shadows (so when I use a pan I find the proses so stupidly fast lol ) The best trick I learned is to do the eye makeup firstAny fall out you can wipe clean then do the skin.


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 19, 2012)

I got to play with all four of the Holodiam powders during IMATS Toronto. These are like glitter in nature and I was definitely look like a "Cullen clan" member after swatch. This stuff will get every were!

  	There pretty but you don't get a lot of products for the price point even my MUFE standards and I felt like I could get the same effect with the Glitters I already own.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 19, 2012)

Holodiam falsies:





  	(more pics on the blog, link is in my signature)


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Nov 19, 2012)

OH MY LORD.  I love them.  LOVE.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2012)

MUFE Holodiam #303 powder:





  	http://www.crystalcandymakeup.com/2012/11/eye-of-day-let-it-snow.html





  	Swatches are on my blog! Link is in my signature.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 5, 2012)

I switched the plum pigment , and it just leaves a bunch of real glitter on my hand. I wish the beautiful duo chrome was an actual eyeshadow as oppose to a glittery overlay. Maybe next time!


----------



## sinergy (Dec 8, 2012)

i need those lashes! and i want the white holodiam i have the copper one and i have used it over MUFE shadow pencils, and over regular shadows and bases and i love it! the white one reminds me of the lorac 3d liquid lustre so i didnt get it at first but now since i love the copper one so much i want it anyways..i foil it also with fix plus and dab in the center of a dark smokey eye and i love the effect..


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 9, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I switched the plum pigment , and it just leaves a bunch of real glitter on my hand. I wish the beautiful duo chrome was an actual eyeshadow as oppose to a glittery overlay. Maybe next time!


  The product won't so much on your hand. It has to be layered over a shadow. If I had swatched this before I ordered it online, I probably wouldn't have bought it.   It's beautiful over a black base, but I love it most over a plum or burgundy. It's gorgeous that way. I'm not a big fan of glitter, but I make an exception in rare cases. This is one of them.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 10, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> The product won't so much on your hand. It has to be layered over a shadow. If I had swatched this before I ordered it online, I probably wouldn't have bought it.  It's beautiful over a black base, but I love it most over a plum or burgundy. It's gorgeous that way. I'm not a big fan of glitter, but I make an exception in rare cases. This is one of them.


  Yeah I thought it was a pigment before I got to the store to try it out.  Glitter is not my cup of tea. Do you know if these are lip safe? I think they would be pretty mixed in with one of my glosses.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Yeah I thought it was a pigment before I got to the store to try it out.  Glitter is not my cup of tea. Do you know if these are lip safe? I think they would be pretty mixed in with one of my glosses.


  It doesn't specify if it can be used on the lips, but I'm assuming it can be. There's no warning against it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, I asked and they are lip safe!


----------



## AniBEE (Dec 17, 2012)

Well a month later I caved and pick up the Make Up For Ever #303 Holodiam glitter this weekend. I'm still not happy about the price on to little product. It's a 1 gram jar that has a sifter and just barely 3/5th filled of that space of actually glitter,  you getting half the amount of product compared to the Diamond Powder for the same price at $28CAN. >_<

  	But I still liked that one and wanted to use up gift visa card so I got that and the last Tarina Tarantino Jewel Eyeshadow Palette in Wonderful in store. Pretty bad when on glitter cost more then a eyeshadow palette. lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this the same Smokey pallet that didn't make an appearance earlier in the year?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 18, 2012)

*nods* Looks it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 19, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> *nods* Looks it.


  	Hopefully this time I can get my hands on it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 20, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok I'm searching Sephora online and I cannot seem to find these powders! Any ideas?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2012)

Call the MUFE store in NYC? Or order from Guru?  http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/epages/BT4080.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT4080/Products/121%5B3%5D/SubProducts/121%5B3%5D-0001


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 24, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/epages/BT4080.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT4080/Products/121%5B3%5D/SubProducts/121%5B3%5D-0001


  	Thanks! I'm going to call the MUFE boutique in NYC. I'm going to be there for an extended bit of time in February. Maybe they will have some then. I should send my mother on a mission but knowing her she will get it wrong. lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 24, 2012)

LOL! I tend to believe that, oftentimes, if you want something done properly, you have to do it yourself.


----------

